# Clausing 8520 & 8525 V Mill Parts and Instruction Manual



## Richard King (Aug 18, 2013)

I was looking in my collection of manuals and saw this one and thought some might like to have it.  I have several others on Drill presses and Lathes from the late 60's.  If anyone needs one, let me know.   Rich   
If you need a copy of the manuals, send me a PM please as putting them in the post takes up to much band width.     Rich
View attachment 59183


----------



## Bill Hoffman (Aug 19, 2013)

Needed one.  Thanks for posting this manual.  I just got a model 20 mill
but it has no manual.  Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## railfancwb (Aug 20, 2013)

I am looking for instructions on how to operate and maintain the power feed turret on my newly acquired 5951. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

